# Snowy Owls



## phrag guy (Feb 20, 2014)

We have had a few of these guys around lately


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2014)

Very cool! I remember seeing only one in my lifetime in New York when I was a boy. They really are amazing birds.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 20, 2014)

¡¡Hedwig!! There you are!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2014)

Secundino said:


> ¡¡Hedwig!! There you are!



:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, very cool! I've never seen one of these in person. I hope they come over my way. I'd love to catch a glimpse!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2014)

I hear they have gone further south this year than ever before.

Nice shots.


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful birds and quite deadly as well. Superb hunters. Really exceptional photos.


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2014)

Great finds Russell.
Were these near the Holland Marsh?

Huge irruption this winter. Florida and Bermuda had them.
At one time, there were three on Sandy Hook(18 miles away by auto, 9 miles by boat), but I could not make it down there.
The pics I seen with NYC in background looked ultra cheesy anyways.

One article had Logan airport(Boston) as having captured/tagged/release 46 owls.
Seems like these owls have little or no fear, judging by all the fabulous photos online.
I wonder how many end up in the hands of collectors.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 21, 2014)

Gosh, these are amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 21, 2014)

Clark said:


> Great finds Russell.
> Were these near the Holland Marsh?
> 
> Huge irruption this winter. Florida and Bermuda had them.
> ...



I live on Lake Huron about half way up. We have them almost every winter,this year there is alot more around than normal. I saw 2 in one day and one the next only a few miles from where I live. Some times they come right into town


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2014)

Secundino said:


> ¡¡Hedwig!! There you are!



clever.

They are beautiful. Must be hard to photograph being so white.


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like it was raining owls in Ontario.
Thanks Russell.


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 22, 2014)

Gorgeous bird! I saw one of these while driving through Atlanta earlier this month, leading to one of the few literal 'double-takes' I think I've ever done (NOT advisable while in interstate traffic in ATL, BTW). My wife didn't believe me, of course.


----------

